

Federal websites will shut down with the government - adamgibbons
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/30/a-bunch-of-federal-web-sites-will-shut-down-with-the-government/

======
pstack
Well, of course they will. Cost has no relevance, here. It's all about cutting
off our noses to spite our faces. "Fine, you're going to shut us down? We're
going to chop the most publicly noticeable and sympathetic things we can and
make a big deal about it!"

You know, for all couple of weeks that it's shut down, before we go back to
business as usual blowing the taxpayers money and using our positions to
benefit from lobbyists, like the last time.

